

Learn Java Programming with Online Challenges - arikrak
http://www.learneroo.com/courses/11

======
ipodize
There's an error in the sample code.

    
    
        for(int i=0; i<ar2.length; i=i+1)
    

The '<' should be changed to '&lt;'

